# Show Palace Station Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas, NV



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

ADBA/ADBSI CONVENTION
Saturday, February 23, 2008 - Sunday, February 24, 2008 
Location: Palace Station Hotel & Casino, Las Vegas, NV

The annual ADBA/ADBSI Convention will be held at the Palace Station Hotel & Casino in Las Vegas, NV. The convention is a meeting of ADBSI Sanctioned Clubs, officers and members (this is not a dog show).

Saturday ~ Awards presentation; Club discussion; New information and upcoming events
Sunday ~ Conformation Judging Seminar (open to the public); Computertized Judges Book Seminar

For room reservations at a discounted hotel rate call 800-634-3101, refer to group PCIADBA. Rooms must be reserved prior to January 23, 2008 to receive the discount.

Tower rooms $85 Sun - Thurs/$145 Fri & Sat
Courtyard rooms $65 Sun - Thurs/$125 Fri & Sat
(State tax and hotel service fees are additional)
Complimentary airport shuttle

For more detailed information, please contact [email protected]


----------

